# Ferals trying to occupy pets' home



## BFG (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all!

I've noticed some ferals hanging around the home my two pigeons occupy, but when I got home today my two were sitting in front of my front door looking rather worried about something. They both flew right to me when I got out the car, which is unusual, so I carried them to their house. 

However I get there and find another pair inside! Much older and stronger birds than my 4 month-olds, I don't blame them for being interested in a large mansion with separate dining room, bedroom and lounge, with ensuite bathroom featuring full size bath, but this is not on! I gently picked them up and walked them to the other side of the house where I let them go.

Is there anything one can do to keep them away without harming them in any way? If they come back I'll just do the same, but this is clearly stressing my two out! As soon as I removed the visitors, they both scurried back inside and haven't left since, perched on either side of the door as if they're guarding it. They don't usually use those perches at all.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Hopefully with time they will protect their home, The only other option I can think of is to keep yours in till the other pigeons nest somewhere else but thats no fun for your birds and whats to say you won't have the same problem with the next lot. Hopefully if you keep removing the ferals intime yours will learn to protect their own loft.


----------



## BFG (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Evan, yeah I guess they'll learn. I opened up for them this morning and they came out for 5 minutes, saw another pigeon flying past and went straight back inside to their guard perches! It's quite cute really. While I'm here it's fine, I'm just worried about them being injured when I'm out at a meeting or something so I guess I'll close them up for a couple of hours later.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You were actually able to just *pick up *two adult Ferals and send them on their way ????

Wow...that is quite unusual.....

You said yours are adolescents...what kind ? How did you acquire 'em ????

Funny story, no harm done, I think; and I have no other suggestion other that the ones already given.


----------



## BFG (Mar 6, 2012)

lol Jaye, not quite! They got into the "loft" I built and refused to move from the nest box hideaway at the top. They saw me, I gave them chance to leave, knocked on the side of the loft, tried everything, but they just stayed in there. So I reached in and picked them up (it's small in there, nowhere to go).

The story of how I got my two can be found here:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/thanks-to-all-59947.html


----------



## BFG (Mar 6, 2012)

Just in case anyone may be interested, my two birds seem to have taught themselves how to keep the others out and today for the first time I didn't have to intervene at all. The ferals still come, but pity the fool that puts more than his head through the door! 

One side effect is that my birds are now extremely aggressive to me too when I change their water. Out of the loft they're as silly and loveable as ever, one on each shoulder while I water the garden etc. But when they retire for the evening they become very defensive and aggressive to anything, including me, that comes near them.

I like it.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

they are protecting THEIR home, i say soon you may have some little one then if they are being that protective..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I guess they're learning! Good for them.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

I read your post about how you found Hopeless and Clueless (cute names!). Very inspiring indeed. I love how your birds are so close to you and that they flew to you for assurance (when the ferals first took over). I am now a fan of both of them. Please do regularly update us (with photos please!)

The ferals are probably envious of your rich little pigeons... so cute.

I hope you feed the ferals once in a while?


----------



## BFG (Mar 6, 2012)

Hehe thanks! Rich pigeons indeed lol!

I made an update to the other thread: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/thanks-to-all-59947.html

I'm not feeding the ferals at the moment no, just until they lose interest in my rich pigeon's house. But they aren't going away anyway as there are so many chickens and ducks and other pet birds on my block, there's food everywhere!


----------

